# Günstiger Hoster!



## Moan (9. Juni 2005)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich wollt nur kurz ein Empfehlung für den Webhoster 123webhost und seine fairen Konditionen aussprechen . 

Wer ein günstiges Webpaket haben will, sollte mal unter 123 Webhost Sorglos Paket
vorbeischauen. 

Dieses Angebot beinhaltet u.a. 

2 GB Speicherplatz
10 GB Traffic
30 MySQL Datenbanken

und für den einmaligen Preis von 35,90€ kann man dort echt nichts falschmachen. 

Ich selbst bin mit meinen Domains vor kurzem dorthin umgezoegen und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme. 

Ich dachte nur ich poste es mal, damit sich noch mehr Leute dieses Angebotes erfreuen ;-)

Greetz 

moan


----------



## alexos (11. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich kann dir diese Firma absolut nicht empfehlen. Ich war vor kurzem noch bei denen. Die Server waren ständig down und die Antworten vom Support dauern lange und sind schlecht. ;-(

Ich bin jetzt seit drei Monaten bei http://www.pretago.de. Die haben super Preise für wenig Geld.   Ich z. B. nutze das Paket go one für 0,99 EUR / Monat mit 100 MB Webspace und bin super zufrieden.    

Bis dann


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juni 2005)

alexos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich kann dir diese Firma absolut nicht empfehlen. Ich war vor kurzem noch bei denen. Die Server waren ständig down und die Antworten vom Support dauern lange und sind schlecht. ;-(



Irgendwie muss sich so Angebot ja auch für den Hoster rechnen


----------

